# Compression Fracture?



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi there. I am a new rider. I started taking Western riding lessons in April in preparation for a trip to a Dude Ranch in Arizona this past September for my 40th birthday. The ranch was incredible and I had the time of my life. I was able to lope across the desert on a wonderful horse that had been assigned to me for the week.
Unfortunately, I left the ranch with a compression fracture of my spine, up between my shoulder blades. I thought it was just a pulled muscle but a month later, Xrays showed the fracture. I remember the moment it happened. We were loping and the horse stumbled. We both stayed upright but when the horse tried to regain his balance, I hit the saddle hard. I felt the pain in between my shoulder blades at that time and was unable to ride for the rest of the vacation.  Luckily it was the day before we left.

Anyway...my question is...has anyone else ever suffered a compression fracture of the spine from riding? If so, how long before you were able to ride again. I'm still in a lot of pain and am seeing another Ortho doc this afternoon. I learned so much about riding at the ranch and am anxious to continue to take lessons. I am getting conflicting answers from different docs and wanted to know if anyone has any personal experience with this type of injury.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Corgi, 

Welcome to the forum! From your user name information I can't tell what sex you are but I wanted to say (although I am sure your doctors have discussed) that fractures such as the above COULD be early signs of osteoperosis in women so you might want to look into that, in case it is an issue you can attack it from the start.

I don't know much about the healing process on that type of injury so I won't be much help there but I did want to say that if it becomes an issue (the jarring from a trot or lope) then you might consider a gaited horse when you do return to riding, many people with back injuries can attest to the comfort of them.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome and info!

Yes, I am female and my doctors have ordered a bone density test to rule our early osteoperosis. I'm taking Calcium supplements just in case....


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I have had stress fractures in my thoracic vertebrae from riding. It's the step just before a compression fracture. I was off for a few months just to be safe.
I hope you heal up quickly!!


----------

